# HOW TO SHOOT THE BIG CANON ( CANNON)



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, Dear Friends.
May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.
Enjoy.
Have a happy new year 2015.
Surapon
Yes, In this Battle of Bentonville, North Carolina, USA. The lost of our Brave men---This Battlefield of American Civil War = from March 19, to March 21, 1865, General Joseph Jonston's Troup Launched Their Last offensive attack on the federals, = 80,000 Heros were dead, , and 60,000 of this heros were Union soldiers ( infor. from, Mr.Jerry Devine, The NC. chapter of Sons of Union Veterans).

http://www.newsobserver.com/2012/03/04/1899760_civil-war-history-near-goldsboro.html?rh=1

PS, Here are the Link that have more Photos

share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZM2bNq1cuWjTAA

share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=0AZM2bNq1cuWjTIg


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, Dear Friends.
May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, Dear Friends.
May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, Dear Friends.
May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, Dear Friends.
May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.


----------



## surapon (Jan 4, 2015)

Well, Dear Friends.
May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.
Have a great Sunday, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jan 4, 2015)

Khun Surapon,

Very nice re-enactment scenes. Forgive my ignorance, but I presume there is no projectile, just something that makes a lot of noise and emits a plume of smoke.

Thank you for posting these photos.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 5, 2015)

Great Photos. It would be cool to do some post processing to make them look like period photographs.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 5, 2015)

Wonderful series Surapon.

CanadianInvestor you are correct no projectile just black powder.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 5, 2015)

To be frank, these are poorly exposed and composed. Way off your A-game, Sup.

Snapshots any tourist in a hurry might snap.


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

CanadianInvestor said:


> Khun Surapon,
> 
> Very nice re-enactment scenes. Forgive my ignorance, but I presume there is no projectile, just something that makes a lot of noise and emits a plume of smoke.
> 
> Thank you for posting these photos.



Sa Wass Dee Krub, Dear Friend Khun CanadianInvestor.
As our friend 2n10 said = Just Gun Powder and the Soft Block in front of Gun Powder, Just for the Big Bang and Heavy smoke.
Have a good Sunday Night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> Great Photos. It would be cool to do some post processing to make them look like period photographs.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. TexPhoto.
Yes, I will try to do post processing as you say, to look like 150 year old black and white Photos ( Sepia Color). BUT I am low level of Photoshop skill, Yes, I will Try.
Good Nigh, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> To be frank, these are poorly exposed and composed. Way off your A-game, Sup.
> 
> Snapshots any tourist in a hurry might snap.




Ha, Ha, Ha---Thousand Thanks Dear Friend Mr. YuengLinge.
Yes, the Canon shooting target = 150 feet-175 Feet from Me( They not allow to get closer that that), And This First time in my life to shoot the live action of real loud Bang with 600 mm Lens ----Just Snap shots as fast as I can----Ha, Ha, Ha, You are right on the target, May be after 2-3 more time of CANNON shooting( 10 feet from the Action, Because I can use my Press badge, to smell the gun powder), My Photos might be Masterpiece, BUT MY EARS WILL BE DAMAGE FOREVER----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Yes, I promise you, Next 2 times of Shooting, It will be better than the Tourist's Snap Shot Pictures---You are right, I am the Tourist too.
Have a great Monday in some where in this world, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

2n10 said:


> Wonderful series Surapon.
> 
> CanadianInvestor you are correct no projectile just black powder.




Thanks you, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. 2n10
Thanks for answer to Mr. CanadianInvestor for us too.
Good Sunday night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 5, 2015)

Ha! I took one look at the second pic and I knew exactly where this was shot from. These are pics from when I was there in Fall 2013. I have some other pics of my kids on this cannon, but I guess those didn't make it to my flickr page. At the time, I thought it was pretty amusing the cannon appeared to be aimed at a house across the field, but you can't really tell from this point of view.



IMG_8049 by yorgasor, on Flickr



IMG_8049 by yorgasor, on Flickr



IMG_8063 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Jan 5, 2015)

yorgasor said:


> Ha! I took one look at the second pic and I knew exactly where this was shot from. These are pics from when I was there in Fall 2013. I have some other pics of my kids on this cannon, but I guess those didn't make it to my flickr page. At the time, I thought it was pretty amusing the cannon appeared to be aimed at a house across the field, but you can't really tell from this point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dear Local Friend Mr. yorgasor.
Yes, For my Second Picture, This Canon Aim to the home about 1500-2000 feet across the open field---Ha, Ha, Ha., I ask the Museum Staff, He told me that, That Home is own by the retired General , who move from New York ( Yankee), and this Cannon belong to the southern army in Civil war, and One day in the future, If that Dame Yankee General do not change to be a Good Yankee/ Good Neighbor of that area, Some one might put the real projectile in that Cannon----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Just Kidding , Sir.
Do you think, When We will have a 2 Feet Snow , for us to take the good Photos of the snow ?
Happy New year to your family and You too.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 5, 2015)

Oops, I should have previewed my last post before posting. This was supposed to be the second pic:



IMG_8054 by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## yorgasor (Jan 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> Dear Local Friend Mr. yorgasor.
> Yes, For my Second Picture, This Canon Aim to the home about 1500-2000 feet across the open field---Ha, Ha, Ha., I ask the Museum Staff, He told me that, That Home is own by the retired General , who move from New York ( Yankee), and this Cannon belong to the southern army in Civil war, and One day in the future, If that Dame Yankee General do not change to be a Good Yankee/ Good Neighbor of that area, Some one might put the real projectile in that Cannon----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Just Kidding , Sir.
> Do you think, When We will have a 2 Feet Snow , for us to take the good Photos of the snow ?
> ...



Oh, I can only dream of getting some real snow. That reminds me, I need to make sure I have some good glass slides so I can be prepared for another round of macro snowflake photo attempts. My shots last year didn't turn out as good as I had hoped. Although, I blame the lame ice flake formations:



Ice, Ice Baby by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 5, 2015)

You are a gentleman, 100%. A for effort!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Well done Surapon!


----------



## jdavidse (Jan 5, 2015)

surapon said:


> Well, Dear Friends.
> May be I load these Photos in the wrong Topic, Because I miss spell CANON from CANNON---Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Well, BTW, I use my dear canon 5D MK II with Canon EF 600 mm with Monopod---Forgive me---Please.
> Enjoy.
> ...



Very nice however as a Civil War nut I feel compelled to point out some things:

Bentonville was fought between about 80,000 men total, with 60k being Union. Total casualties were over 4,000, with around 440 of those being dead, not 80,000 dead! To put that number in perspective:

Gettysburg was the largest battle of the civil war, which engaged 160,000 men on both sides with 8-10 thousand killed on both sides.
The Battle of the Bulge during WWII is the US Army's largest battle in their history, which engaged over 600,000 Americans with 19,000 killed.

Sorry to nitpick but I believe it's very important to understand the Civil War. Great photos, I wish I was there!


----------



## Old Sarge (Jan 5, 2015)

I have visited several battle grounds from the War Between the States. Shortly after I retired my wife and I visited the Stones River battlefield. That was one of the bloodiest of battles during the was though it isn't as famous as many. After visiting friends in East Tennessee we went over to South Carolina and started at Columbia and followed Sherman's famous march in reverse, visiting Columbia, Rivers Bridge, Charleston, then north through
Savannah to Atlanta with a couple of stops along the way. A sad time in our nation's history. 

Our visits are usually during weekdays so we don't see many reenactments or cannon firing. Did see some young folks fire one of the cannons at Vicksburg one year. I often visit Vicksburg if I am in the area since one of my ancestor's fought there with the 42nd Alabama. For some strange reason, probably a streak of hardheadedness common to the males in my family, he refused parole and was imprisoned at Camp Morton in Indiana, I believe. 

I really enjoyed these pictures and it makes me want to visit some battle grounds in North Carolina.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 7, 2015)




----------

